# so many puffers



## tangy (Apr 23, 2007)

i have been placing serious thought on adding a puffer to my 55 salt tank. any suggestions on the ones to look for/avoid. thanks


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

look for the smaller puffers. alot will outgrow a 55 rather quickly. also what do you currently have in your tank?


----------



## tangy (Apr 23, 2007)

1 Yellow Tang 
2 Ocellaris Clownfish 
1 Yellowtail Damsel 
1 Striped Damsel 
2 Domino Damsels 
1 Lawnmower Blenny

i hear they swallow small fishies, is it true?


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

I would go with a valantini puffer. Max out around 5 inches and are not as aggressive as some other puffers.


----------

